# Pink Pony Cigar Lounge is Open for Business!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What does this all mean...who knows...but, there will be destruction, there will be tears of laughter and no one is safe!

Huge thanks to our good brother quo155 for the great logo!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

That logo is awesome, sometimes the talent on here surprises me.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The fun will begin soon


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

if the waitresses look like Ray,I'm leavin'


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good on you Ray! Sweet logo too!:high5:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> if the waitresses look like Ray,I'm leavin'


Only the best for you bro...keep on posting


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn this can't ge any good for anyone.... 

Does everyone not remember who started the WTF Pass????

:banana: :tongue1: :bounce: :faint: ound: :cheeky: :smile: :high5:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

What are the hours of operation?

Will alcohol be served?

Is there a grand opening party?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i do fear the man whose title says duck duck boom.....

BED INTRUDER SONG!!! (now on iTunes) - YouTube


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

The good ol' Pink Pony...I think we hit that place for my bachelor party in Vegas 10 years ago


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Sweet logo. LOL. 

This can't be good for whoever you have in your sights. I can only imagine what's gonna be in this bomb. judging by you 2 WTF bombs, it's going to be classic. can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to be a member! Someone should make that logo into stickers. I am secure in my manhood and would put it right on the back of my car or on my travel humidor. Hell, I want a pink t-shirt XXL.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> What are the hours of operation?
> 
> *Will alcohol be served?*
> 
> Is there a grand opening party?


All that needs to be asked.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn this can't ge any good for anyone....
> 
> Does everyone not remember who started the WTF Pass????
> 
> :banana: :tongue1: :bounce: :faint: ound: :cheeky: :smile: :high5:


Does everyone not remember who SPLIT the WTF pass into two massive boxes of crap?!?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

omg.

yes.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I think this pony may be a little bit better representation of you right now.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ray, that's one sweet logo! LOL

Glad you like it!

Now...fellow puffers, WATCH your BACKS!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Alcohol yes...stickers, perhaps. Women, yes, ponies, absolutely!

Watch out!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

This is very exciting. Looking forward to seeing the results of all of this.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Are you hiring? I'd love to work there!


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Alcohol yes...stickers, perhaps. Women, yes, ponies, absolutely!
> 
> Watch out!


3 of my 4 favorite things.... I'll RSVP.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This is terrifying.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Does everyone not remember who SPLIT the WTF pass into two massive boxes of crap?!?


It wasn't my idea... someone else mentioned it, I just actioned it LOL :banana:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ray you need to make the logo your avatar!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Huge thanks to our good brother *quo155* for the great logo!


Ray, I am going to _unapologetically_ jack your thread for about 20 seconds! LOL

If anyone ever wants a "logo" for themselves or their "Man Cave", please PM me as I love to do these for fun! I am not a _professional_ by any means...just something I enjoy doing for my fellow BOTL...

I do them for nothing - to little of nothing...for enjoyment!

Threadjack/Off! :rockon:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, WTF is this all about Ray????

I already made you an awesome logo. You know how much $$$ is takes to get these kinda photo shoots??? He even said that he'll be your official mascot and let you "pet him".


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

jsnake said:


> I want to be a member! Someone should make that logo into stickers. I am secure in my manhood and would put it right on the back of my car or on my travel humidor. Hell, I want a pink t-shirt XXL.


XXL! You're a skinny dude - between Ray and myself we need 8 or 9 of those X's!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

In for the bright and flamboyant destruction.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Yea, WTF is this all about Ray????
> 
> I already made you an awesome logo. You know how much $$$ is takes to get these kinda photo shoots??? He even said that he'll be your official mascot and let you "pet him".


Now...that's just funny and NASTY at the same time!!! :faint:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Ray just sent me the WTF pass to me. It was weak. So you guys have nothing to worry about. Seriously..don't worry.


----------



## Annie69 (Aug 23, 2011)

What are you guys on! this is one funny thread!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd like a table for one, please.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


>


........dad?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

son, SON, Is that you?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wuts going on in here?

Who lost their son?

Hmmmm.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> Ray just sent me the WTF pass to me. It was weak. So you guys have nothing to worry about. Seriously..don't worry.


Not comforting - AT ALL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

just a few baby ponies to get this thing started...don't know what I am going to do for my real targets yet...have to keep myself busy though.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Staten Island...go figure.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ckay you need to come herf one day!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Some odd looking boxes :wink:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I left all my good ones at work 

I need a plan!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


>


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WTF!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> ckay you need to come herf one day!


I know bro...V has my number. PM inbound.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

love the logo.. I was actually out at walmart with my niece the other day and we were in the little girl toy section and I saw a "my little pony" and immediately thought of Ray and the pink pony.. I think this site is rubbing off on me


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pink Pony Power 

Making Puff family friendly one pony at a time.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> love the logo.. I was actually out at walmart with my niece the other day and we were in the little girl toy section and I saw a "my little pony" and immediately thought of Ray and the pink pony.. I think this site is rubbing off on me


Come on man, your niece wasn't there! You cruise that aisle for fun, huh? :bounce:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ray. Does you daughter still have that My Lil Pony she ponynapped from you? What ever became of the Bieber doll?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bieber sits on the Pink Pony on my work desk  sadly the microphone and beanie babies were snatched by my coworkers daughter.

I never posted the picture? A few people have seen it lol.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You may have but last I heard was that she snagged it when the bomb went off.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea she had it for a while but then she got one for her birthday from my cousin lol....I get the same gifts as my 3yr old daughter.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Come on man, your niece wasn't there! You cruise that aisle for fun, huh? :bounce:


yea she was there, just as cover so don't look like a weirdo walking through the toy aisle lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ray is weird...


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

k-morelli said:


> love the logo.. I was actually out at walmart with my niece the other day and we were in the little girl toy section and I saw a "my little pony" and immediately thought of Ray and the pink pony.. I think this site is rubbing off on me


tell me about it. when ever I see duct tape, i think of Ray so much that I have to text him a picture of the collection of different ones I found..lol. no **** before people take it to another level..lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Erich and his wife brought me Duck Tape when they came to NJ <3

@Kipp I am not weird, you smell.

@5 people recieving bombs....they are just babies, watch out later on in this thread 

@Puff <3

@quo I am getting ready to order the other stuff tomorrow shhhh..

@shuckins.....this means WAR.

@TonyBrooklyn....prosciutto!


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Yea, WTF is this all about Ray????
> 
> I already made you an awesome logo. You know how much $$$ is takes to get these kinda photo shoots??? He even said that he'll be your official mascot and let you "pet him".


:r ound:

I am not worthy of this level of Funny! Bravo, Sir... Bravo!!!

:bowdown:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

You have got to make that photo your Avatar... That's awesome!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

keep it up squirrelboy and you will find a Pink Pony on your doorstep.


----------



## Annie69 (Aug 23, 2011)

that would make a sweet avatar though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> What does this all mean...who knows...but, there will be destruction, there will be tears of laughter and no one is safe!
> 
> Huge thanks to our good brother quo155 for the great logo!


That is a nice logo do you have any Barbie dolls J/K:bolt:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My daughter has barbie dolls...you know where they are? In her Dinosaur feeding bowl...many of them missing limbs from when the dinosaurs attacked them LOL!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sven, your Pink Pony Mascott, says hi. He sends his love. His feeling are a bit hurt that you have shunned him Pink Pony Photoshoot. He is hoping that this one will win you over:










I think Sven likes you Ray. :biglaugh:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

:bolt:

No thank you... Shuckins just hit me hard. 

I'm afraid!

Your new logo scares the fur off me!

-S


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Get ready Pink Pony attendees.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Sven, your Pink Pony Mascott, says hi. ...
> 
> I think Sven likes you Ray. :biglaugh:


Some thing you just can't UN-see.... :shudder:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is one thing all puff members should fear, pink pony bombs!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Sven, your Pink Pony Mascott, says hi. He sends his love. His feeling are a bit hurt that you have shunned him Pink Pony Photoshoot. He is hoping that this one will win you over:
> 
> I think Sven likes you Ray. :biglaugh:


That, again...is freaking NASTY!

STOP!!! :nono:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Get ready Pink Pony attendees.


Hold on I need a drink and some popcorn while I watch................

Ok go. This is gonna be cool :spank:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Sven, your Pink Pony Mascott, says hi. He sends his love. His feeling are a bit hurt that you have shunned him Pink Pony Photoshoot. He is hoping that this one will win you over:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooooooooooooooo, you knew where to look for this photo huh? :boink:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> sooooooooooooooo, you knew where to look for this photo huh? :boink:


:clap2: :rotfl: :laugh: :rofl: and I end wit this...ound:

That made my day!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> sooooooooooooooo, you knew where to look for this photo huh? :boink:


:banplease:

Actually a friend of mine did some modeling stuff and she linked to the photographer on FB and I guess he was the poor soul that took these. When I saw them I almost fell out of my seat laughing and knew I had to save them for Ray.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> :banplease:
> 
> Actually a friend of mine did some modeling stuff and she linked to the photographer on FB and I guess he was the poor soul that took these. When I saw them I almost fell out of my seat laughing and knew I had to save them for Ray.


well done because they are absolutely hilarious bro


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

quo155 said:


> :clap2: :rotfl: :laugh: :rofl: and I end wit this...ound:
> 
> That made my day!





socalocmatt said:


> :banplease:
> 
> Actually a friend of mine did some modeling stuff and she linked to the photographer on FB and I guess he was the poor soul that took these. When I saw them I almost fell out of my seat laughing and knew I had to save them for Ray.





sweater88 said:


> well done because they are absolutely hilarious bro


+1 +1 and +1 !!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That latest photo will haunt my dreams...


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> That latest photo will haunt my dreams...


It could of been worse. It could have been Ray in that outfit. uke:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> It could of been worse. It could have been Ray in that outfit. uke:


Come on Wilson! _I thought that was Ray?_


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

this thread just scares me


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Come on Wilson! _I thought that was Ray?_


Who do you think is taking the pictures?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

jp13 said:


> Who do you think is taking the pictures?


Oh hell no! lol:laser:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

jp13 said:


> Who do you think is taking the pictures?


Oh yea...that's right Jeremy!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

gIDDY yAP


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe a baby pony will land today...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> gIDDY *yAP*


Love it!!! :evil:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok...

Today started off great. I had to work for a few hours at the B&M - and honestly, what could be better than getting paid to play with cigars? Then I picked up some McDonalds and headed home to sit outside in the beautiful weather and have lunch with my little niece which is always exciting. The cherry on top was the package that was sitting on my porch when I got home!

After finishing lunch I got down to business... First, my niece absolutely loved the "gofish" as she calls it:










I'm going to work with her on pronouncing her "ld's" so she can correctly say "goldfish". But anyway, I open the package and _*BOOM*_ this is staring right back at me:










Oh, boy did she giggle when she saw the pink pony! Next I picked through the contents and out came these:










First, I have been feeling a bit dehydrated (I should probably lay off the booze) and second, UTZ! UTZ! UTZ! UTZ! I am, without a doubt, the world's biggest UTZ fan! Whether it's pretzels or potato chips, give me UTZ or give me death! Thanks Ray! 

But that wasn't all... I pulled out a finger-baggy full of these beauties:










Oba Oba, which I have yet to try but have heard wonderful things about; Drew Estate's LVH, which is also new to me (and Ray's really been talking them up, so I'm excited to try it!); a HUGE Padilla Miami (Salomon?); a JR which I've been wanting to try; and finally a Gran Habano V02 - Ray, I finally smoked the one you sent me about 8 months ago and it was awesome! Is this one aged or am I good to go? Unfortunately, my little niece had to tell me that "_mokin' is bad, Andy_" so yeah, she was much more happy to see me receive a gofish than she was to see me receive cigars! And yes, after I have her saying "goldfish" correctly I'll get started on her saying "smoking" correctly!

Okay, here's the part that really concerns me... On the side of the package is this cryptic message:










Now, I've always been interested in spooky myths like Slenderman, Indrid Cold/Mothman, Spring Hell Jack, etc., but a quick Google search of "Dimon Silver" comes up with nothing... Ray, were you trying to warn me of something? Is this a message that I need to decipher? Is Dimon Silver an evil entity that will soon be testing me? Ray, is my family in trouble?

Heehee, thanks Ray!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That was a reused box, from a viaje buy a while back. JR is a Monte 2 ready to roll, GH has 5 months on it 

Enjoy.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome hit RAY!!! - - -}


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Obas are smoking great right now.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> love the logo.. I was actually out at walmart with my niece the other day and we were in the little girl toy section and I saw a "my little pony" and immediately thought of Ray and the pink pony.. I think this site is rubbing off on me


better than rubbing off from it(I'm sorry,but I couldn't resist)ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Ray is weird...


that's high praise comin' from you,Cap'n


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nice hit on Andrew,Oh pink one...so,I take it the Lounge specializes in cigars,Utz chips and pretzels and instant water?....do you also have a piano bar on weekends that plays nothing but Billy Joel songs?ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

More like Elton John songs from the look of his future avatar... 

:lol:

Tiny Dancer (Or "Prancer") anyone?


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Elton John....Hell no, nothing but Liberace!!!!!! He's my Hero!!!!LOL


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Well it looks like the Pink Pony had a problem with his south of the border Donkey counterpart and decided to blow the bejesus out of my mail box.

I walked out to my mail box grabbed the box, I am expecting a package from an ebay purchase so i didn't really pay attention. When i get home i notice a red and purple glittery fish stamp and think to myself, WTF this doesn't seem to professional for a reputable ebay seller. Not until i open the package, did the late charge go off and scorched off my eybrows. This was a complete and utter suprise to me. Ray thanks for the great sticks, I will make sure to add the pink pony cigar pic to my box of cigar memorobilia that will one day adorn my man cave / cigar room.

Here is a pic of the cigars









Oba Oba - have yet to try these
JR - Never had on of these either
GH 2002 - I've had a few but can always have more - great cigars
Diesel UC - one of my faves 
Famouse Nicaragua selects - Never had one of these
Packet of Electro mix - will use it on my backpacking trip Sept 9th

Overall 5 great cigars, 3 of which are new to me,

Thank you Ray!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Well it looks like the Pink Pony had a problem with his south of the border Donkey counterpart and decided to blow the bejesus out of my mail box.
> 
> I walked out to my mail box grabbed the box, I am expecting a package from an ebay purchase so i didn't really pay attention. When i get home i notice a red and purple glittery fish stamp and think to myself, WTF this doesn't seem to professional for a reputable ebay seller. Not until i open the package, did the late charge go off and scorched off my eybrows. This was a complete and utter suprise to me. Ray thanks for the great sticks, I will make sure to add the pink pony cigar pic to my box of cigar memorobilia that will one day adorn my man cave / cigar room.
> 
> ...


Ray strikes again!

I'm smoking the Oba Oba he sent me... Very, very good!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That JR Alt is their version of the Cohiba Behike 56.

Just got home, was stuck in the damn mountains for 2 days, I am in rough shape....too much driving and traffic for me...this debacle will restart sometime this week 

Where the heck are the rest LOL?

I think I smoked 8 of the Oba Obas this weekend...almost time to restock!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I think I smoked 8 of the Oba Obas this weekend...almost time to restock!


For reals... These are _really_ good. I put it right up there with the GHV02.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I definitely put it up there and with rest I put it above them and the price is FANTASTIC if you buy 21 bundles at a time, Ron said the Naturals are good as well so I may add them in with the next order.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

3 missing, worried 1 did not make it, was in a tiny Amazon box lol.....


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I wanna know how that JR Alt Behike smokes.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The 56s are impossible to find, harder than the real thing lol...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ray, what's the JR you sent me?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Monte #2, delicious and cheap.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> When i get home i notice a red and purple glittery fish stamp and think to myself, WTF


A pink pony as a logo, and a purple glittery fish stamp.... the contents can only be epic


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

1 more MIA.

For Rd 2....I need some targets....PM me with victims!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I finally got my VIP pass to the lounge!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

sooo, i received 2 requests...fun times.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> That JR Alt is their version of the Cohiba Behike 56.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Interesting. I have yet to smoke a behike, so i will have nothing to base it off but i expect it would knock my socks off. I may have to do a review on this bad boy. then compare it to a behike review to see if they are close.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer the fake 52s but the 56 may just nee some rest..


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

just like the real Behikes


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I finally got my VIP pass to the lounge!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So looks like 2 packages are missing...gotta love USPS...

Guess I better start using bigger boxes.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Ray strikes again!
> 
> I'm smoking the Oba Oba he sent me... Very, very good!


I smoked the Oba Oba last night. And i concur that was a very, very good cigar.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> So looks like 2 packages are missing...gotta love USPS...
> 
> Guess I better start using bigger boxes.


If they are heading anywhere in or around hurricane Irene's devistation it might be a while. I friend of my wife's is waiting for a package and the tracking information says simple "natural disaster".


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> If they are heading anywhere in or around hurricane Irene's devistation it might be a while. I friend of my wife's is waiting for a package and the tracking information says simple "natural disaster".


I got one of those "natural disaster" notices on one of my incoming mail and it wasn't from anywhere near Irene????


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

funky....hopefully they show...the problem, no idea who I sent em too LMAO!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

5 launched today, need to make up lost ground due to the storm...damn holiday delayed them as well this time


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Who will they hit, the wait begins lol.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Un0fficial said:


> Who will they hit, the wait begins lol.


But that is all the fun.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> But that is all the fun.


Agreed, can't wait to see who he hit >

It's like the calm before the storm


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I have one more round in me after this one...but they may be local targets!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yer a sneaky bastid....ain'tcha,Ray?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298013-pink-pony-kicks-like-mule.html#post3366070


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Ray, that logo is terrifying. Simply because I know the destruction associated with it.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

To _thank_ me for the logo...look what Mr. Ray sent me today...!!! :humble:

Thanks Ray...again, _sorry_ to hear about the bank issues going on with you, but brother you brought me a smile today with this nice collection! _You're awesome!_ :first:


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's another...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Monte is 07, enjoy!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Monte is 07, enjoy!


:bowdown: Yes, will do brother...THANK YOU!!!!


----------

